# Some Newbie Frustrations



## jrydman (Feb 4, 2019)

One word that has jumped out at me while watching videos on making and installing band sets and pouches is, fiddly. While doing these things is not hard it is definitely, as the Brits say, fiddly. Tying the bands on my Wasp Uniphoxx was pretty straightforward until one side slipped off. Turned out I didn't stretched the tie band enough. As practiced, I gathered the tools. Roller cutter, mat, metal ruler, clamps, TB Gold, scrap leather from a leather goods store. I was ready to launch into catapulting.

Who knew cutting latex with a pizza cutter could be so damn "fiddly"? I had a ruler. My first cut while riding along my ruler ended up with a curved line. I laughed out loud.

Then I wasn't paying attn: and after I got the bands on I realized they were way to short. A little less laughing.

Jig. I need a jig. You really don't think you need a jig until you try to attached your first pouch. I am gonna make a jig.

One band started twisting inward as I shot. Fiddled with it and got back square.

Hitting the can hanging in my first catch box with the first band set I made was all worth it. Can't wait to keep on fiddlin'.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup, that's how it goes! It's true with anything, the first time is never easy but after a few bandsets you'll be knocking them out perfectly each time!

Hang in there and have fun!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

There is a lot to learn, (much of it by trial and error), to becoming proficient with the slingshot. It can be frustrating at times, with many high and low points. Everyone will have their own personal journey in pursuit of its mastery.

However, if you have a passion for it, and you persist, you will be rewarded with a useful and enjoyable skill that, (at least in my world), few others will have.

As 'Devil's son in law' said: "Hang in there and have fun!"


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

It's definitely an interesting journey, but hold on to your sense of humor and sometimes a bottle of beer helps.

The band side does get easier, I have a couple of tapered rules which make it much easier to cut straight. I also have one of those red square jigs that can be just as fiddly at first or romany custom catapults has a great YouTube on how to tie bands without a jig.

Pecker up old chap and don't worry when people give you strange looks for laughing out loud.


----------



## jrydman (Feb 4, 2019)

AKA Forgotten said:


> It's definitely an interesting journey, but hold on to your sense of humor and sometimes a bottle of beer helps.
> 
> The band side does get easier, I have a couple of tapered rules which make it much easier to cut straight. I also have one of those red square jigs that can be just as fiddly at first or romany custom catapults has a great YouTube on how to tie bands without a jig.
> 
> Pecker up old chap and don't worry when people give you strange looks for laughing out loud.


Great advice! will definitely check out the video. Cheers.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

For those unfamiliar with British slang “pecker up” roughly translates to “chin up.” As used by AKA Forgotten, “pecker” refers to the nose or mouth and should not be confused with American usage, which would be a vulgarism.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Ooops Thank you for clearing that one up lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good to see you stick with it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It was " fiddly " for everyone at first . After about 100 times you'll ask yourself " Why was this so " fiddly " at first ? "


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

I can relate. A true "newbie" here. I'm at the "fiddly" stage still--I'll fiddle with it and then wind up buying ready-made bands from somewhere. Less "fiddlin'" and more shooting that way. But I am determined to learn how to make and tie on my own bands; it's like a rite of passage. And when it's too dark or cold to shoot, fiddlin' with my slings and bands is great fun!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I definitely used to HATE making band sets because I wanted things to be perfect, and it took forever to make everything perfect.

Now I don't mind making band sets so much. Some things I can recommend are: Noah22x taper ruler for cutting tapers very quick and easy(sounds like from your post, this is a "must-have"), a good fabric cutter for cutting the latex, and a pouch-to-band tying jig.

It used to take forever, and be all fiddley just to make 1 or 2 bandsets, now I'm pumping out 5 or 6 bandsets at a wack no problem. Good luck, I know how you feel


----------



## jrydman (Feb 4, 2019)

Nicholson said:


> I definitely used to HATE making band sets because I wanted things to be perfect, and it took forever to make everything perfect.
> 
> Now I don't mind making band sets so much. Some things I can recommend are: Noah22x taper ruler for cutting tapers very quick and easy(sounds like from your post, this is a "must-have"), a good fabric cutter for cutting the latex, and a pouch-to-band tying jig.
> 
> It used to take forever, and be all fiddley just to make 1 or 2 bandsets, now I'm pumping out 5 or 6 bandsets at a wack no problem. Good luck, I know how you feel


Thanks for the recommendations. That taper ruler sounds perfect. Looking forward to whipping out a bandset with ease.


----------



## jrydman (Feb 4, 2019)

jrydman said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > It's definitely an interesting journey, but hold on to your sense of humor and sometimes a bottle of beer helps.
> ...


That video was kind of a head slap. I was wishing I had thought of that on my own. Great recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

It's usually the simple way that escapes us at first lol The amount of trial and errors I've made is countless. Eventually it all clicks into place, then it's landing the shot that is the challenge. Glad it was of help


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Band set makery is actually a bit fun for me after a year.

Good luck... I recommend making a Youtube playlist for each part of flippery.

Band set making
Fork attachment
Etc

Cheers
And thanks for all the good UK slang. We use fiddly in Tennesee, too.


----------

